# Friday!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, wearing this today:

Doxa Spirotechnique










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still with the Apollo 11 theme...

*Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, Cal: 1861 18 jewels.*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

BEAT YOU!

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sparky said:


> BEAT YOU!
> 
> Mark


Are you sure?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes cos mine was up first! :lol:

Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sparky said:


> Yes cos mine was up first! :lol:
> 
> Mark


Fair enough :thumbsup:

If any mod happens to be up could you merge the threads :wink2:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Only just friday but wearing this now just back from Steve and its relume job


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Only just friday but wearing this now just back from Steve and its relume job


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sonyman said:


> Only just friday but wearing this now just back from Steve and its relume job


Hedging your bets by posting in both threads I see :lol:

Nice lume job BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This for me just came in


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > Only just friday but wearing this now just back from Steve and its relume job
> ...


I thought I would do both threads in case one gets deleted  ,yeah he only did the hands the dial was already done but It lasts a few minutes not the hours that the Superocean does so I ordered some superlume thats supposed to last all night I will then get him to do it all.

I was having a chat with Steve the other day and he gave me some really exciting news that got me very very excited you may see the results soon when I know a bit more.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll be wearing my new love

Picture stolen from the sales forum. I'm sure Zessa won't mind this time.

*Omega Seamaster F300 Cal. 1250 (ESA 9162) Tuning Fork movement dating to 1970*


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

This for now










but this later










HAGWE


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This wee beauty - well, not so "wee" actually :blink:










The only snap I've managed to take so far.

Might have to go back to the B'ling if the rain is as bad as forecast.

HAGWE


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This new arrival for today...


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Today I'm wearing the ugliest watch in my collection.

Its my 25th anniversary Apollo 11 watch. Cheap Japanese movement, gaudy dial but it does have Buzz Aldrin's signature in the crystal and the dial itself has at least a minuscule amount of metal from the spacecraft (see the inscription), probably only measurable in homoeopathic quantities  And only 25000 of them. Not like we'll ever see another then is it?

Still here it is, no laughing please, or if you feel you must, just try and keep it to a small giggle.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

feenix said:


> Today I'm wearing the ugliest watch in my collection.
> 
> Its my 25th anniversary Apollo 11 watch. Cheap Japanese movement, gaudy dial but it does have Buzz Aldrin's signature in the crystal and the dial itself has at least a minuscule amount of metal from the spacecraft (see the inscription), probably only measurable in homoeopathic quantities  And only 25000 of them. Not like we'll ever see another then is it?
> 
> Still here it is, no laughing please, or if you feel you must, just try and keep it to a small giggle.


 h34r: I'm trying to keep it to a small giggle :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mutley said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Today I'm wearing the ugliest watch in my collection.
> ...


A limited run of 25'000 though come on we must all buy one quick before they run out


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

sonyman said:


> h34r: I'm trying to keep it to a small giggle :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:





> A limited run of 25'000 though come on we must all buy one quick before they run out


I'm begining to think you guys are joshing me here. I was expecting to offers of trade, money, sexual favours (on second thoughts money or trade)

S'ok. I'll be wearing my moonscape over the weekend.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

*Poljot Strela* for me today! Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

X-33 for me so far today


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

New arrival for me.  Using seller's pic, as I haven't had a chance to take my own. Should have it on a nice new strap soon, too.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

To start the day,later?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

OM for me on this wet and miserable Friday.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill be wearing my Ploprof with a new fliplock clasp on the mesh.....


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

My old faithful Seamaster, back from service...










Regards

Dave


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

break-3 said:


> New arrival for me.  Using seller's pic, as I haven't had a chance to take my own. Should have it on a nice new strap soon, too.


Beautiful!! Half a day gardening for me, so something less elegant perhaps:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

seamaster today


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This one for me:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Seiko 7T27-7A20 for me today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

G-Shocking it so far today:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This silver trench watch today.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This one for me today 










HAGWE


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Sinn 103b today


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Tuna on its 'Greg Stevens' today.










Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Still wearing cal. 861 Speedy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I said in the other Friday Thread....



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Still with the Apollo 11 theme :astro:
> 
> *Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, Cal: 1861 18 jewels.*


BTW I thought my thread`s title was better <_<


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

The X-33 in honour of the moon landings :astro:


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Last day at work before fortnight holidays.

Citizen Eco World timer so I can see the time in only the places I won't be going on Holiday this year h34r:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Ill be wearing my Ploprof with a new fliplock clasp on the mesh.....


Where did you get the flip lock clasp Jason?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mart broad said:


> To start the day,later?


Very, very nice B)

Maybe better without `Tiger` but I`m sure I`d get used to it :wink2:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This one for me today - last time before it, hopefully, sells (hint to any who read this )

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

:rltb: today


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Barreti said:


> I'll be wearing my new love
> 
> Picture stolen from the sales forum. I'm sure Zessa won't mind this time.
> 
> *Omega Seamaster F300 Cal. 1250 (ESA 9162) Tuning Fork movement dating to 1970*


Good purchase mate, love that blue dial, enjoy.

Here's mine:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

This today


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

*Seiko SBPG001*

Been wearing this pretty much every day since it arrived four weeks ago!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Maty with the so "dated" dial from the 80's.

I serviced the FE 140-1 C movement yesterday.

Bertrand


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Titanium and with sapphire, 5 jewel gilt Ronda quartz, 40 month battery.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

DA36 for me all this week


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Nothing at the moment. I bought something day before yesterday off Rich for my B'day yesterday. Hopefully will get it next week. My Limes is with Bry.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

B&M Diver today:










best regards

Jan


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Have been living in this of late! 

What with this talk of 40 years of Moon Landings and the like.










My trusty Speedmaster 50th Ann. Patch.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

My usual work watch for today..................










Later on.............who knows?????????????


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A quick hello from Bern! on a bit of free net  Still got the EZM1 on which seems to be working well as a go anywhere watch 

Catch you all again soon!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> Today I'm wearing the ugliest watch in my collection.
> 
> Its my 25th anniversary Apollo 11 watch. Cheap Japanese movement, gaudy dial but it does have Buzz Aldrin's signature in the crystal and the dial itself has at least a minuscule amount of metal from the spacecraft (see the inscription), probably only measurable in homoeopathic quantities  And only 25000 of them. Not like we'll ever see another then is it?
> 
> Still here it is, no laughing please, or if you feel you must, just try and keep it to a small giggle.


 "This Watch Dial contains metal from spacecrafts Columbia &* Eagle*, that took Astronauts Armstrong, Aldrin & Collins on their historic Apollo 11 mission that resulted in the first landing of man on the moon"

How the heck did they get metal from the Eagle? :blink:

Unless the Japanese sent a probe to the SOT on a scavanging mission :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> A quick hello from Bern! on a bit of free net  Still got the EZM1 on which seems to be working well as a go anywhere watch
> 
> Catch you all again soon!


Hiya Jon, having a good time?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mart broad said:


> To start the day,later?


That is stunning I like the Daytona but think now I prefer that Tudor Dial/Strap combo its beautiful and that is now on my new wanted list,I haven't got the money to buy it but please tell me if ever you are selling it. 

The dials just seam to stand out so much against the white background do they do a MOP version with the black dials if so that would be ultimate dial combo.Does it have the same Daytona movement?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > "This Watch Dial contains metal from spacecrafts Columbia &* Eagle*, that took Astronauts Armstrong, Aldrin & Collins on their historic Apollo 11 mission that resulted in the first landing of man on the moon"
> ...


My guess is that there was a little Japanese guy on cleaning duty in the workshop and he found some old filings that had been swept into a corner. Innovative these Japanese you know.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pretty much my everyday watch this now .










listening to the cricket and watching the golf a great day so far.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got these three out for a run today all F300 movements.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

feenix said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > feenix said:
> ...


Well there ceartenly isnt a lot of the ship left if 25'000 watches have been made,Still its a lot better looking then this










I know some poeple love it but I think its so ugly for the ammount of money it costs.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

sonyman said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I'm sorry to show my ignorance here, as I'm new to this watch collecting game, but what make and model is this?? :huh:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

This watch is a Romain Jerome. Particularity is the bezel made fom Titanic's parts.

Bertrand



MakeTime said:


> I'm sorry to show my ignorance here, as I'm new to this watch collecting game, but what make and model is this?? :huh:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

MakeTime said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > feenix said:
> ...


no probs mate its a Robson Jerome watch and its a Titanic DNA watch

heres a link to their website http://www.romainjerome.ch/main/collection...07-399770A217A5

and try google as well


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

This today, at work at the moment, but straight out after for beer and a 40th. Birthday Party......... bring back the 80's


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

JonW said:


> A quick hello from Bern! on a bit of free net  Still got the EZM1 on which seems to be working well as a go anywhere watch
> 
> Catch you all again soon!


Hi Jon! Great to hearing from you! Any watch shopping inSwitzerland  ? Enjoy your time!

all the best

Jan


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

GP Sea Hawk Americas Cup


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Dragon wing , liking this more and more.........

D.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just about given up on this, I can't live without a date.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this while at the office. much better on its new strap thanks to the bob dylan fan amongst us.










not a date window anywhere - they are for wimps! (unless they happen to be on one of my other watches of course)

going to change now and don me new casio doodad from james - which does have a date but its digital so that's all right then 

hagwe


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > A quick hello from Bern! on a bit of free net  Still got the EZM1 on which seems to be working well as a go anywhere watch
> ...


Its 'ok....' LOL! I lie... its superb! haha 



JHM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > A quick hello from Bern! on a bit of free net  Still got the EZM1 on which seems to be working well as a go anywhere watch
> ...


Hi Jan, Cheers mate.... well.... Ive been looking but so far Ive been good! LOL


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

BLTN










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just popped the RPM on a new Rally strap for when I pick up the new motor this weekend :bounce:


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

pinkwindmill said:


> BLTN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spooky - I didn't check before I posted.....SNAP , but Guy's photo's better...


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This still. Now gaining less than half a minute a day.

A couple more adjustments and it should be OK.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

cookie520 said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > BLTN
> ...


:lol:

Quick snap in the office with my Blackberry!!

Enjoy your new motor - what are you getting?

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Still this speedy :astro:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this when I got home from work.

:rltb: 15


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Celebrating the moon landing with this...










Because err it ways as much as the Moon :huh:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Been giving this a lot of wrist time lately , Have a good weekend all


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Swapped over to this newly aquired piece for the rest of the day


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Markybirch said:


> My usual work watch for today..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well later has come...............and still wearing my Citizen coz I haven't finished work yet


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

sonyman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


Thought I was looking at an e-mail for some new blue pills there, especially when you add in the bit about Steve and "getting very, very excited" :lol:

Came up nice, the finished result is very nice indeed! :yes:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i like those retro looking seiko digitals but i lurve this, what i is now wearing...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

better swap over to mine so we can have a 3some  ,one of the nicest chronos i have owned in a long time,not as thick as a 7750 and very comfortable to wear.


----------



## crazysurfkid (Oct 7, 2008)

sonyman said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > feenix said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just got this back had to have a new winder stem put in.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

This one for me today . . .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Yes cos mine was up first! :lol:
> ...


Done


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mel said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


thanks mel still not decided if its a keeper but it stands me now at abot Â£80 so probaly wont get my money back if I did decide to sell.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Continuing the space theme in honor of Apollo 11 but not one used by NASA :wink2:

So in addition to the Speedy I`m now wearing this which is a modern version of a watch worn by Cosmonaut Valery Illych Rozhdestvensky on the ill-fated Soyuz 23 Mission & Czech Cosmonaut Vladimir Remek on Soyuz 28 :astro:

*Полйот ОКЕАН `Командирские БМФ` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Sparky said:
> ...


These mods obviously get up _very_ late :lol:

Thanks John :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Thought we would let you sweat a bit


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I trust you lot aren`t picking on me again









Molly would not be pleased...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


That's one evil looking cat


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Actually she`s very placid & good natured* she just_ really_ didn`t want to be photographed







:lol:

* Well except when dealing with any Tomcats which dare to enter her domain :starwars:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

pugster said:


> better swap over to mine so we can have a 3some  ,one of the nicest chronos i have owned in a long time,not as thick as a 7750 and very comfortable to wear.


Crikey, any more and we'll have to ask Roy for a separate forum...  :lol:

Is that a lumpy on there? I have seen an original bracelet but can't seem to find one for sale.

Cheers,

Guy


----------

